# supplies, stoppers n bottles



## darkrid3r (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking for a good Canadian supply shop for bottles, 20mm crimp tops, stoppers etc.

RLS is so behind in stock its crazy.
canadian med supplies is over priced IMO

Any other locations?


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 2, 2011)

Welp at this point im looking for any supply, Dont want to order 10k units out of china


----------



## carterwburke (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out Voight global distribution. If your not finding what you want there I believe you can buy as few 100 units on Ali express. Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## brundel (Dec 2, 2011)

Empty Glass Vial 10ml, Empty Injection Vials, Sterile Glass Vials


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 3, 2011)

brundel said:


> Empty Glass Vial 10ml, Empty Injection Vials, Sterile Glass Vials



I prefer to cap them myself, open ones would be my first option, with Butyl stoppers and caps available from the same shop.


----------



## brundel (Dec 3, 2011)

This is your place then

Serum Vials


----------



## colochine (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice sites brundel! Where is the best place (cheapest) for crimpers?


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 4, 2011)

colochine i got mine from canadain med supplies and paid 2 times or more what RLS is selling them fore.
But the quality is good too. Look around you can get them for like 150 USD


----------



## brundel (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like they have em on that site I posted.
I dont know about price. Google it and just pick the cheapest one you can find.


----------



## carterwburke (Dec 4, 2011)

*crimper*

Make sure when choosing your crimper you match it with the style of caps (aluminum/flip off) you will be using. Ive been looking for a crimper that works with 20mm flip off caps and can find it any cheaper than $163 at RLS. If your going with aluminum check on ebay.


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 5, 2011)

carter,

you are right, some of the more expensive ones have changeable heads, to the 13mm and de-capper as well. I think they are around 600 USD. Been a long while since I have seen any though.

Anyone else ever seen an auto capping system?
Where are people getting filters from, steri cup style?
45mm 500ml+ with pump?


----------



## brundel (Dec 5, 2011)

You use to be able to buy bulk direct from millipore. ITs been a while though so you may have to check it out.


----------



## carterwburke (Dec 6, 2011)

darkrid3r said:


> carter,
> 
> you are right, some of the more expensive ones have changeable heads, to the 13mm and de-capper as well. I think they are around 600 USD. Been a long while since I have seen any though.
> 
> ...



I bought my pump and my stericups off amazon but I run the 150ml. Im not sure how much you can put thru each unit but Ive run 300ml thru a single 150ml unit with no problems. If you scroll down the page of the 2nd or 3rd link the 500ml option shouldnt be more than a few clicks away. Hope this helps.


[FONT=&quot]Amazon.com: OEM 25136 Vacuum Pump: Home Improvement[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Amazon.com: Millipore Stericup Sterile Vacuum Filter Units, Funnel 150mL, Receiver 150mL, Pore 0.45um, PVDF (Pack of 12): Industrial & Scientific[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Amazon.com: Millipore SCGVU01RE Hydrophilic PVDF Stericup-GV Bottletop Filter Unit, Radio-Sterilized, 0.22?m Pore Size, 150mL Funnel Capacity (Pack of 12): Industrial & Scientific[/FONT]


----------



## colochine (Dec 6, 2011)

www.vwr.com real lab supplies alot of pharmaceutical companies  buy from here kind of expensive but they  have 1000ml corning sterile filters that I can hook a suction line to and the other to my sink and run upwards of 35psi when filtering things.


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 6, 2011)

colochine said:


> www.vwr.com real lab supplies alot of pharmaceutical companies  buy from here kind of expensive but they  have 1000ml corning sterile filters that I can hook a suction line to and the other to my sink and run upwards of 35psi when filtering things.



Unless Im filtering 4L+ I dont think that 35 psi is ever required and IMO is dangerous.
You would hardly know if your filter was busted and you were not filtering it at all.

Have you ever had any problems with running that much pressure?
How much do you filter at a time?


----------



## Jetto (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you saying you run your gear through a sink and into the filter?
Who needs to filter at 35psi, that's nuts. I set mine at 4.5 and let it go. Low and slow


----------



## TwisT (Dec 6, 2011)

I use GPZ services, idk if they ship to canada though.


----------



## colochine (Dec 6, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Are you saying you run your gear through a sink and into the filter?
> Who needs to filter at 35psi, that's nuts. I set mine at 4.5 and let it go. Low and slow



there is an aspirator that is made to attach to your sink it had spot for a hose to connect. the running water causes the pressure.


----------



## colochine (Dec 6, 2011)

darkrid3r said:


> Unless Im filtering 4L+ I dont think that 35 psi is ever required and IMO is dangerous.
> You would hardly know if your filter was busted and you were not filtering it at all.
> 
> Have you ever had any problems with running that much pressure?
> How much do you filter at a time?



1L Never had any problem. Sometimes it takes 5 minutes if there is good suction. Pulling 35PSI you would know if you busted the filter so thats not an issue and the receiving flasks are very thick.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn Brundel thanks for the sites!


----------



## Jetto (Dec 6, 2011)

Crazy, I don't like the idea of using a sink. I filter about 500ml at a time, my current set up can run 12 filters at once on a steady vacuum. Put on a movie and come back to a fresh batch


----------



## darkrid3r (Dec 7, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Crazy, I don't like the idea of using a sink. I filter about 500ml at a time, my current set up can run 12 filters at once on a steady vacuum. Put on a movie and come back to a fresh batch


What are you using for filter tops, reviving flasks and your hose setup?
I have been thinking of doing this myself.

Also once you put that in bottles how are you doing the measurements to make it accurate?
I cant find pipettes or a device that will do the measuring so I use a syringe and off I go, but sometimes a few of the bottles will be off.
Nothing like making 200 bottles at a time though


----------

